# Type People Based On Photo



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Post your pic without revealing to us your type, and let's see if we can guess what type you are based on your facial features. Or, if your type is already shown in your profile/avatar, then we'll tell you what type you "look" like.

There is no scientific evidence yet that facial features and other physical features are linked with type, but there is some literature / theories / research on this, and I do believe that in a matter of years it will be proven and explained. Haven't you noticed how certain personalities have certain facial and physical features?

OH and P.S. -- you have to click on the "thumbnails" of the images that people post in order to see the full picture. 

_*GO!*_


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll start.... GUESS MY TYPE:


----------



## diane d (Jan 5, 2012)

entj


----------



## wishtim (May 17, 2013)

enfj?


----------



## WitKnee (May 22, 2013)

wishtim: IXFP?


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

You are an ISFP for sure! You have big beautiful eyes as well. 

View attachment 72978
View attachment 72979
View attachment 72981
View attachment 72982
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

You're definitely NF.... ENFJ is very possible. You're hard to exactly peg! I kind of want to say INFJ, but I do sort of see the ENFJ in you  

View attachment 72972
View attachment 72973
View attachment 72976
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

I was thinking that too, Diane. I have a squarish chin/jawline. As far as type, I have scored as so many different types across the board. I just know that I'm definitely an iNtuitive.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Delilah said:


> View attachment 73002


You look like an ESFP or INFP. I can see you being both.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

wishtim said:


> enfj?
> View attachment 72972
> View attachment 72973
> View attachment 72976


You look like an I type to me.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

SoulSauce said:


> You're definitely NF.... ENFJ is very possible. You're hard to exactly peg! I kind of want to say INFJ, but I do sort of see the ENFJ in you
> 
> View attachment 72972
> View attachment 72973
> View attachment 72976


[/QUOTE]

Ok, yeah. I've made up my mind. You look ENFJ - the open-minded loving kind who enjoys exploring counter-culture.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

SoulSauce said:


> You're definitely NF.... ENFJ is very possible. You're hard to exactly peg! I kind of want to say INFJ, but I do sort of see the ENFJ in you
> 
> View attachment 72972
> View attachment 72973
> View attachment 72976


[/QUOTE]

INFJ or ENFJ. She's hard to peg on the E/I.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Delilah said:


> View attachment 73002


ESFP, INTP, INFP. I want to say ENTP as a possibility, but that's a damn stretch.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

SoulSauce said:


> ESFP, INTP, INFP. I want to say ENTP as a possibility, but that's a damn stretch.


LOL! Gosh. Now i'm more confused  

Which facial features do you use to determine? I am pretty certain of my J and Ni, at least.


----------



## LaTortugaChina (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not sure who to type since it seems that a bit of a conversation is going on above me. Type me!


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

latortugachina said:


> i'm not sure who to type since it seems that a bit of a conversation is going on above me. Type me!
> View attachment 73011
> View attachment 73012


infp!


----------



## wishtim (May 17, 2013)

SoulSauce said:


> You're definitely NF.... ENFJ is very possible. You're hard to exactly peg! I kind of want to say INFJ, but I do sort of see the ENFJ in you
> 
> View attachment 72972
> View attachment 72973
> View attachment 72976


[/QUOTE]
Oh i was guessing you as "enfj" 
I'm intp


----------



## WitKnee (May 22, 2013)

SoulSauce said:


> You are an ISFP for sure! You have big beautiful eyes as well.



Really? I always thought big (and expressive) eyes were an Fe thing not Fi. Thanks for the compliment about my eyes though 


heres one more just for fun...


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

WitKnee said:


> Really? I always thought big (and expressive) eyes were an Fe thing not Fi. Thanks for the compliment about my eyes though
> 
> 
> heres one more just for fun...
> View attachment 73033



GORGEOUS eyes... you look more like an iNtuitive here.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Also, I think that @_SoulSauce_, rather than trying to bury her head in the sand, simply wanted to preserve the pace and tone of her own thread. If you want to get our INTP on about this, we can take it to PM... hash it out... and come back with our findings! LOL.[/SPOILER]


I don't really believe in PMs. I keep saying to people, if there's evidence that in a blind test, you could type people based on their appearance, then show me that evidence. However, there's no evidence whatsoever that anybody can _because what people look like is not linked to their personality._ The only evidence that people give me is 'in my experience you etc....', which isn't a kind of evidence. I get why people want to believe this stuff about typing by people's eyes or whatever is true, but it isn't. So unless anybody has any evidence whatsoever that people's personality and appearance are linked, there is nothing left to discuss 

Even if it were true that there were correlations between some aspects of appearance and personality, it's still silly to type people by their appearance, because there are so many other factors that can affect a person's appearance. I don't see why anybody would be interested in determining a person's personality by looking at their appearance when you can determine their personality by looking at their personality instead.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Velasquez said:


> I don't really believe in PMs. I keep saying to people, if there's evidence that in a blind test, you could type people based on their appearance, then show me that evidence. However, there's no evidence whatsoever that anybody can _because what people look like is not linked to their personality._ The only evidence that people give me is 'in my experience you etc....', which isn't a kind of evidence. I get why people want to believe this stuff about typing by people's eyes or whatever is true, but it isn't. So unless anybody has any evidence whatsoever that people's personality and appearance are linked, there is nothing left to discuss
> 
> Even if it were true that there were correlations between some aspects of appearance and personality, it's still silly to type people by their appearance, because there are so many other factors that can affect a person's appearance. I don't see why anybody would be interested in determining a person's personality by looking at their appearance when you can determine their personality by looking at their personality instead.


Hmmm.... it was disclosed already upfront in the start of the thread that there is no scientific evidence, but a lot of theories and research has been done on it. I'm sorry you're having reading comprehension issues. You may contribute or leave. Or, you'll be reported for forum uncivil and abrasive conduct. 

BTW -- the science of typing people by features is called PHYSIOGNOMY. Look it up. You're an idiot to try and start an argument on something you clearly know ZERO about. Here's some articles on it, because you asked (the last one even has a whole damn software dedicated to it that you can download):

http://www.uniphiz.com/digital_phys...f-psychological-characteristics-from-face.pdf

Face Reading, Personality, and Attractiveness - Personality Junkie

Face reading software describes personality traits and can help determine careers like attorney, doctor, politician


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Velasquez said:


> I don't really believe in PMs. I keep saying to people, if there's evidence that in a blind test, you could type people based on their appearance, then show me that evidence. However, there's no evidence whatsoever that anybody can _because what people look like is not linked to their personality._ The only evidence that people give me is 'in my experience you etc....', which isn't a kind of evidence. I get why people want to believe this stuff about typing by people's eyes or whatever is true, but it isn't. So unless anybody has any evidence whatsoever that people's personality and appearance are linked, there is nothing left to discuss
> 
> Even if it were true that there were correlations between some aspects of appearance and personality, it's still silly to type people by their appearance, because there are so many other factors that can affect a person's appearance. I don't see why anybody would be interested in determining a person's personality by looking at their appearance when you can determine their personality by looking at their personality instead.


I see it not so much as typing someones raw appearance but typing based on how someone presents themselves, their persona, how they dress, factors like that. It shouldn't be taken too seriously, this is just for fun, but there probably is some correlation. As all those factors are linked back to your inner personality.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Velasquez said:


> Oh? Where?
> 
> Edit: Also, I feel like you can't have much confidence in your assertion that you _can_ type people by looking at them if your response is effectively 'NOOOO SHUT UP I'M RIGHT *covers ears with hands* LA LA LA LA LA LA'


It appears you have issues of not knowing how to use Google. So I did it for you:


http://www.uniphiz.com/digital_phys...f-psychological-characteristics-from-face.pdf

Face Reading, Personality, and Attractiveness - Personality Junkie

Face reading software describes personality traits and can help determine careers like attorney, doctor, politician


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I see it not so much as typing someones raw appearance but typing based on how someone presents themselves, their persona, how they dress, factors like that. It shouldn't be taken too seriously, this is just for fun, but there probably is some correlation. As all those factors are linked back to your inner personality.


Let's not feed this troll. I'm reporting him soon. He's trying to hijack this thread because obviously his parents didn't give him enough love while he was growing up. Get a life, dude.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l propose typing by body parts.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

SoulSauce said:


> You may contribute or leave. Or, you'll be reported for forum uncivil and abrasive conduct.


I am contributing, I'm not remotely intimidated by your threats to report me, and I find your personal attacks towards me pathetic, so you can stop wasting your time with all that petty stuff.

I know what physiognomy is (and I find it amusing that you've told me that as if it having a name automatically makes it true), and a cursory look at Wikipedia tells us that most modern scientists believe it to be pseudoscience. I suspect that a paper listed on a physiognomy website that has a vested interest in presenting physiognomy as scientifically accurate in order to sell their physiognomy stuff is probably not going to be particularly good evidence. Although I haven't read it, so I'll get back to you on that one (if I haven't been banned for 'trolling' by then).



Sporadic Aura said:


> I see it not so much as typing someones raw appearance but typing based on how someone presents themselves, their persona, how they dress, factors like that. It shouldn't be taken too seriously, this is just for fun, but there probably is some correlation. As all those factors are linked back to your inner personality.


Somebody made this point to me on reddit (you would _never_ see an ESTJ dressed like Kurt Cobain), and I can _kiiiinda_ see that at a push, but even then, I still don't see why people would try to discern a person's personality by looking at their appearance rather than just by looking at their personality. And I still think that if you let people factor in all these things in a blind test, they _still_ wouldn't be able to type people accurately. There are just so many different factors that affect how a person presents themselves, what they dress like, their posture etc... and personality is just one of those.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l propose typing by body parts.


What's next? Genitals?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

* *






Velasquez said:


> I don't really believe in PMs. I keep saying to people, if there's evidence that in a blind test, you could type people based on their appearance, then show me that evidence. However, there's no evidence whatsoever that anybody can _because what people look like is not linked to their personality._ The only evidence that people give me is 'in my experience you etc....', which isn't a kind of evidence. I get why people want to believe this stuff about typing by people's eyes or whatever is true, but it isn't. So unless anybody has any evidence whatsoever that people's personality and appearance are linked, there is nothing left to discuss
> 
> Even if it were true that there were correlations between some aspects of appearance and personality, it's still silly to type people by their appearance, because there are so many other factors that can affect a person's appearance. I don't see why anybody would be interested in determining a person's personality by looking at their appearance when you can determine their personality by looking at their personality instead.


Don't you know that every time someone says they don't believe in PMs an INFP gets banned? It's criminal to even think such a banal thing! Think happy thoughts! 

But, being serious, have you considered that your mode of cognition - which is presumably able to easily abstract concepts and organize them, is not shared by others? I am not pushing a conclusion here, just a question.

Also, have you considered that you have already made your point quite well on this thread... and have you considered the possibility that you are currently unmaking it? To clarify: is it your goal to 'speak' or is it your goal to be 'heard'? Have you considered that due to the cognitive tendencies of types other than our own, your demeanor may prove a block to the only reasonable goal you could have in this scenario, which is the promulgation of logic and perspective. 

Speaking of the promulgation of logic and perspective using a methodology with any hope whatsoever of working and without enormous collateral damage, I give you: A set of photos that appear to contradict our previous view of a person! Oh, the cleverness of me!




Here are some other pictures of the girl that might broaden the perspective:















She just recently got a haircut and some hand-me-downs from an ESFJ (and some glasses?) to increase hipster factor ten-fold! Interesting, eh?


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

Any guess...


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Also, have you considered that you have already made your point quite well on this thread... and have you considered the possibility that you are currently unmaking it? To clarify: is it your goal to 'speak' or is it your goal to be 'heard'? Have you considered that due to the cognitive tendencies of types other than our own, your demeanor may prove a block to the only reasonable goal you could have in this scenario, which is the promulgation of logic and perspective.


Here's Neil DeGrasse Tyson making this exact same point towards Richard Dawkins -






I think it's an INTP trait. Just presenting arguments and then sitting back expecting that to be enough, without feeling it necessary to consider another person's point of view.

I dunno, I just feel like it's a bit insulting and patronising to other types to expect them not to be able to handle logical arguments _unless they are presented in a warm and friendly manner_.

Edit: Also, as far as I can work out, I'm totally achieving whatever my goal is here. The OP is quite clearly soooo insecure in her belief that physiognomy works, she's resorted to personal attacks and is trying to have me banned or something. She's making an embarrassment of herself and thus hurting the credibility of physiognomy and everybody who believes in it. Which I think is great.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Texero F said:


> Any guess...
> 
> View attachment 73201


From the photo alone? Every possible visual stereotype for a youngish xSTP (or ESFP.. but less likely) that I can think of... 

Also, I believe I fundamentally lack the cognition and/or comprehension of physics required to perform a 'selfie'. Or is it a 'selfy'? Regardless, my phrase seems to scream "CONTEXT!?" don't you think? 

There has to be a way to not have to look at the phone. Perhaps a 'selfie' app that beeps when some face recognition software observes that you are 'centered' in the picture. You might still need the mirror for the full body shots, but it would help either way.

Million dollar idea right there for you, folks. Ripe for the taking... since I am both totally capable of , while also completely unmotivated by the thought of, making it...


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Also, I believe I fundamentally lack the cognition and/or comprehension of physics required to perform a 'selfie'. Or is it a 'selfy'? Regardless, my phrase seems to scream "CONTEXT!?" don't you think?
> 
> There has to be a way to not have to look at the phone. Perhaps a 'selfie' app that beeps when some face recognition software observes that you are 'centered' in the picture. You might still need the mirror for the full body shots, but it would help either way.
> 
> Million dollar idea right there for you, folks. Ripe for the taking... since I am both totally capable of , while also completely unmotivated by the thought of, making it...


I think all it needs is...you know when you go into a photo booth, and it puts the lines on the screen that denote where your eyes and mouth should be, and you position your face around that. I think there are 'a photo every day for five years' kind of apps that already do this, to make sure that you're in the same place in each photo.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

arkigos said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


istp


----------



## WitKnee (May 22, 2013)

arkigos said:


> That is exactly what I what I had in my head as what people would guess. Fascinating! Wrong on both counts (all but correct on one), but understandably! See below.
> 
> What is Fi to you? If you know someone who you type ISFP who you have a .... complicated.... relationship with or whom you see as fundamentally different from you, that is gonna be a huge block.
> 
> ...



I find it very frustrating when people don't get along... I want everyone to work together well and very much detest discord. As for someone outlining their own feelings and saying I "should" feel that way, I would empathize and understand why that person feels that way or wants me to feel a certain way but that doesn't mean I would if I had no reason. If people are complaining about someone (or making fun of someone) I never join in and I am usually the one sticking up for them and telling people they shouldn't be saying those things when someone's not around to defend themselves; but I try and put it in the nicest way and try not to create a target for myself at the same time. If someone is telling me why something I am doing is wrong, I usually feel offended at first but then I understand why someone thinks that and I may or may not adjust my actions accordingly depending on if I think I really need to. I find that I get hurt when other people don't empathize with me though or "feel" the same way, especially someone really close. If I tell my best friend how badly someone treated me, I would expect them to despise that person too if it was really bad and I have in my head that they are a terrible person. I have had a best friend that I had a great falling out with, and I wanted all of our mutual friends to take my side. Although I understood if they still had a relationship with her and and even hung out with her, I wanted them to tell me I was right. 

Another thing is I don't see myself as "artsy" like ISFPs... I am not athletic nor do I draw or paint. I used to in high school, but that was just for a class and I wasn't very good.  I can write well... I express myself the best in writing.


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

arkigos said:


> From the photo alone? Every possible visual stereotype for a youngish xSTP (or ESFP.. but less likely) that I can think of...


Lol this is more of my normal facial expression that was one of the few pics I actually smiled in. Also I wouldn't be suprised if Iphone already has an app for what you where describing..


----------



## holyjupitershit (Jul 20, 2012)

This is interesting, im curious to see what type I appear to be.....


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Me as a young person:









Me now(but I currently have longer hair): 









I don't take many photos of myself, for whatever reason.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

WitKnee said:


> I find it very frustrating when people don't get along... I want everyone to work together well and very much detest discord. As for someone outlining their own feelings and saying I "should" feel that way, I would empathize and understand why that person feels that way or wants me to feel a certain way but that doesn't mean I would if I had no reason. If people are complaining about someone (or making fun of someone) I never join in and I am usually the one sticking up for them and telling people they shouldn't be saying those things when someone's not around to defend themselves; but I try and put it in the nicest way and try not to create a target for myself at the same time. If someone is telling me why something I am doing is wrong, I usually feel offended at first but then I understand why someone thinks that and I may or may not adjust my actions accordingly depending on if I think I really need to. I find that I get hurt when other people don't empathize with me though or "feel" the same way, especially someone really close. If I tell my best friend how badly someone treated me, I would expect them to despise that person too if it was really bad and I have in my head that they are a terrible person. I have had a best friend that I had a great falling out with, and I wanted all of our mutual friends to take my side. Although I understood if they still had a relationship with her and and even hung out with her, I wanted them to tell me I was right.
> 
> Another thing is I don't see myself as "artsy" like ISFPs... I am not athletic nor do I draw or paint. I used to in high school, but that was just for a class and I wasn't very good.  I can write well... I express myself the best in writing.


Not all ISFPs are artsy. Some are rockstars, some actually aren't really anything. All of them, it seems are sensitive and extremely capable of closeness and empathy (on their own terms, which are usually either warmly generous or openly antagonistic).

You, btw, blleeeeeedd Fi. I think you may just be dealing with Se and it's ability to interpret and reinterpret and reinterpret every thing into a huge mess of confusion. That process spawns art, and it is also what makes ISFPs tend to be so open and empathetic and accepting... trying to categorize things and put them under labels and into boxes is not something that comes naturally to ISFPs and so they tend to cross those lines with people ... it is why people sometimes mistak them for unintelligent and it is also why they are far and away the most get-along-with-able type. Most singer-songwriters are ESFP or ISFP (lots of exceptions, but there are a LOOOOT of xSFPs ... lots). It's not because they are 'artsy' or even naturally good at music... it is because they see the world in a fluid way and really sink deep into their values and emotions (while often feeling like they can't or don't ever get anywhere at all) and the result are these songs that just ... that are just amazing. 

Your very Fi sentiments reminded me of my current favorite song to listen to, written by an ISFP (some people will think this is INFP, and those people are thought by me to be quite mistaken) is a sad little ditty called Timeless which shows Ni usage, lots of Fi, (and Se and Te, actually if you have eyes to see it) Also, the 'co-dependence' you described... if you get what I mean:


* *






> As she disappeared alone in the darkness,
> I felt her spirit stay in the room.
> And I wished that our lives were just endless
> Cause it's all too short, and I'm leaving soon.
> ...





However, as Fi is strongly subjective... I find that sharing poems and songs with Fi types doesn't always work out well... the things that are meaningful to them would naturally not be something they are inclined to share openly with random people in relatively inauthentic circumstances ... I wonder how true that is of you.

I always have a hard time convincing ISFP of their type if they didn't come to the conclusion themselves already... 'greased fox' is the term I sometimes use. Every one of your functions defies objective typing. 

As a result, I prefer to just put the idea out there and usually, given time, the ISFP will just slip into it if and when it feels right and suddenly just works for them. Fi/Ni don't want input... and Se makes the whole question a big blur. 



Texero F said:


> Lol this is more of my normal facial expression that was one of the few pics I actually smiled in. Also I wouldn't be suprised if Iphone already has an app for what you where describing..
> 
> View attachment 73208


Yes, the cold unfeeling serpent stare of a .... person. Sticking with ISTP. Your photo has proven to me that you cannot possibly be anything else. Give up, your hair is too cool and I can picture you being a ninja, so you are stuck. You brought this on yourself with your superior emphasis on aesthetic. My hands are tied. 

((You also have the classic ISTP short and sweet and straightforward speech. As you can see from Velasquez and I, it's not a common INTP trait. There are exceptions on both ends, I am sure. You are hitting all the ISTP stereotypes pretty hard, though. 
@_Velasquez_ - I meant a beep so you wouldn't have to look at it... you should just do whatever pose you want looking wherever you want.. and it beeps at you when you got yourself right in frame. Nothing new, I really just fooling around to show Texero how INTP isn't as cool as the posters make it sound. "What posters?" I know, right? I was thinking the same thing.

The rest of this is off-topic and directed to @_Velasquez_... but an interesting read nevertheless! 

* *






Velasquez said:


> Here's Neil DeGrasse Tyson making this exact same point towards Richard Dawkins -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turned off my type for the purposes of this fun little exercise. So far, everyone has picked out my type pretty much right on. (ENTP or INTP). I guess I am not exactly difficult to discern, though.

You are misunderstanding me. Also, that was a good video, thank you for posting it.

I wrote out this big thing about perspective and turning the lense inward and all that jazz... but it occurred to me that you'd just knock it down. It's ironic that you accuse me, who not only understands your perspective, but completely agrees with your conclusions and asks only that you *change your methods to measurably and reliably improve their efficacy, *of failing to be open to another perspective. 

Ultimately it is the ignorance inherent to all of us, the realization of which motivated both Myers and Keirsey to their great works, that is primarily responsible for this debacle. Not being able to comprehend other modes of cognition, truly. Failure to comprehend how Se and Ni work for us, Te and Fi as well. Fundamentally. And in doing so, we are unable to communicate in an effective way... you've noticed that 'trolling' seems to at least get people's attention... to spur the discussion - like a child acting up to get his mother's attention, some part of them yearning for that connection and willing to take whatever can be gotten. I fight off that temptation constantly and sometimes do it without thinking. It doesn't work and it's taken me a long time to begin to see that. 

A wise man would hear those words and wonder. Wonder is a good thing, especially for us. A fool would blow past the essence of the words spoken to him to pick greedily at the letter. 

You might not comprehend that my relatively friendly and passive approach allows me a great deal of leverage and leeway with people and results in my possessing a great deal of influence on the people around me... and I am a BAD example of INTP perspective. Lacking that perspective, you would of course engage in a valid half-measure (from my perspective). But, I know INTPs who can waltz into a facebook melee or a forum and all the worst parts of the internet and with a word it's all silenced and (almost) every ear is open. People stop and listen because they know that what they are about to receive is wise. They LISTEN. Not because the INTP is pandering to them... but because he is wise. You are smart. Are you wise? If it's working better than another way... is there no third option?

The more time you spend in this cognitive trap, the less good you will do with your perspective and logic. You can offer me all the false dichotomies you want and tell me how you have been forced to choose. One day you'll have that greater perspective come to you and you will realize that it wasn't that the work was hard, but the tool insufficient. 

I promise you I am no Dawkins. I rather think that Dawkins is stuck both in the trap of passivity (which despite your conflation, I do not share) and the trap of seeing his cognition as the only cognition, regardless of what he knows on paper. My goal is nothing short of changing the world... but aggravating everyone is neither my goal nor my proposed process. There is, in fact, a third option.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> you've noticed that 'trolling' seems to at least get people's attention... to spur the discussion - like a child acting up to get his mother's attention, some part of them yearning for that connection and willing to take whatever can be gotten. I fight off that temptation constantly and sometimes do it without thinking. It doesn't work and it's taken me a long time to begin to see that.


I can't really get past the fact that you're accusing me of trolling. I posted a couple of fairly innocuous and neutral posts with my opinions on this subject, the OP freaked out for absolutely no reason, and thus it's assumed that I must be a troll.

Also, the rest of your post is like..._one person_ in this thread didn't agree with me so you think that I should change my whole approach to discussing things with other people in my life. In general, I don't have much problem having reasonable people come around to my point of view when I have a good argument. The OP is exceptional in that she's _not_ a reasonable person...she wouldn't have accepted any argument against her already established opinions, regardless of how that argument was presented to her.

And, I feel like in your argument, you're kind of placing yourself on a pedestal by saying 'you think X, I think Y, however _I know best_ because I also thought X once but then I realised the error of my ways. Which means that I have more knowledge than you do'. Which I don't find very persuasive. I know that you mean well and I see where you're coming from, but it just happens that I don't really agree with you on this. But like you say, one day I will _grow up _and _stop acting like a child_ and _become wise like you._

(Also, when I talked about INTPs not considering other people's points of view, I was talking about _some _INTPs in general. I wasn't referring to you or accusing you of anything. And I erased my doubleedit bit about you not being INTP any more shortly after I wrote it, because it occurred to me that you'd probably got rid of it for the purposes of this thread)


----------



## WitKnee (May 22, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Not all ISFPs are artsy. Some are rockstars, some actually aren't really anything. All of them, it seems are sensitive and extremely capable of closeness and empathy (on their own terms, which are usually either warmly generous or openly antagonistic).
> 
> You, btw, blleeeeeedd Fi. I think you may just be dealing with Se and it's ability to interpret and reinterpret and reinterpret every thing into a huge mess of confusion. That process spawns art, and it is also what makes ISFPs tend to be so open and empathetic and accepting... trying to categorize things and put them under labels and into boxes is not something that comes naturally to ISFPs and so they tend to cross those lines with people ... it is why people sometimes mistak them for unintelligent and it is also why they are far and away the most get-along-with-able type. Most singer-songwriters are ESFP or ISFP (lots of exceptions, but there are a LOOOOT of xSFPs ... lots). It's not because they are 'artsy' or even naturally good at music... it is because they see the world in a fluid way and really sink deep into their values and emotions (while often feeling like they can't or don't ever get anywhere at all) and the result are these songs that just ... that are just amazing.
> 
> Your very Fi sentiments reminded me of my current favorite song to listen to, written by an ISFP (some people will think this is INFP, and those people are thought by me to be quite mistaken) is a sad little ditty called Timeless which shows Ni usage, lots of Fi, (and Se and Te, actually if you have eyes to see it) Also, the 'co-dependence' you described... if you get what I mean:



Wow that song is something I could have written, in the sense that I have felt exactly that way before... Thank you for sharing. 

I think I have trying to use Ni a lot recently.... if I am an ISFP it is our "escape" function apparently.... and I guess I can identify with that. I can see why you have a hard time convincing anyone with Fi that you know anything about them lol. That's probably true for a lot of introverts though, we don't show a lot of ourselves and so we really are misunderstood a lot of the time. I am never accused of not being intelligent, I was in advanced classes in school, I had a bachelors degree by 21 and am applying to start my masters (I'm 22 right now ) and everyone know KNOWS me in real life has typed me as a T every time. People tell me I am one of the smartest people they know... out of the 4 roommates I had in college, I was the most focused, organized, and seen as the "smart" one. 

It has been oh so confusing..... And a complicated relationship with an ISFP mom doesn't help that either. 

I really appreciate your delving into my psyche... it has been enlightening and inspired. From what I've seen it seems like INTPs have an exceptional ability to type people. Maybe it's your ability to be objective (T) while not seeming like a know-it-all or asshole (Fe) lol. And I think having a link to Si really helps INTPs in their typing ability too since you can recall similarities between types and recognize those details.


----------



## Texero F (Feb 20, 2013)

arkigos said:


> Yes, the cold unfeeling serpent stare of a .... person. Sticking with ISTP. Your photo has proven to me that you cannot possibly be anything else. Give up, your hair is too cool and I can picture you being a ninja, so you are stuck. You brought this on yourself with your superior emphasis on aesthetic. My hands are tied.
> 
> ((You also have the classic ISTP short and sweet and straightforward speech. As you can see from Velasquez and I, it's not a common INTP trait. There are exceptions on both ends, I am sure. You are hitting all the ISTP stereotypes pretty hard, though.
> @_Velasquez_ - I meant a beep so you wouldn't have to look at it... you should just do whatever pose you want looking wherever you want.. and it beeps at you when you got yourself right in frame. Nothing new, I really just fooling around to show Texero how INTP isn't as cool as the posters make it sound. "What posters?" I know, right? I was thinking the same thing.


Haha that's quite interesting, I guess off of appearance alone I could give off an ISTP vibe. I have also heard ISFP as well. But yeah I am actually an INTP 5w6 and in socionics an INTj/LII intuitive subtype. In general the intuitive subtypes place a greater importance to external appearance than the logical subtypes so thats where the emphasis on aesthetics could come into play I suppose. I have tested as ISTP before however as far as the functions go I rarely use Se on a day to day bases. Se for me can come out when I'm drunk though which isn't often these days lol. But yeah I live way more in future/past rather than in the moment on a day to day bases.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

soulsauce said:


> i'll start.... Guess my type:
> 
> View attachment 72964
> View attachment 72965
> ...


esfj

Intensely happy looking, and it kind of frightens me... like this


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

NT the DC said:


> esfj
> 
> Intensely happy looking, and it kind of frightens me... like this


Oh gawd I cannot STAND her. She needs the perkiness slapped right out of her. I really hate it when people tell me that I LOOK like her! UGH!! I used to think she was ENFJ but your assessment of ESFJ is definitely more accurate (the "intensely happy looking" portion).


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

arkigos said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's definitely an IXTX.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

Texero F said:


> Any guess...
> 
> View attachment 73201



Definitely an IXXP. I cannot pinpoint the S/N or F/T, you look like you can be all of those. But you definitely look like an Introverted Perceiver.


----------



## SoulSauce (Mar 22, 2010)

holyjupitershit said:


> This is interesting, im curious to see what type I appear to be.....


Oh gurl, you definitely look like an ISTP! (and that's a good thing). ISTP women are usually attractive and have good fashion sense (think: Jessica Biel, Kourtney Kardashian, Alyssa Milano).


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

SoulSauce said:


> I'll start.... GUESS MY TYPE:
> 
> View attachment 72964
> View attachment 72965
> ...


EFFJ?


----------

